# Twins!



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

One of the great joys in my life is that my wife and I were blessed with twins - a completely unexpected surprise for us.










Are you a twin? Or a parent of a twin?

PS Love to hear from trips, quads, and quints too.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm a Gemini.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

They are beautiful Harvey! Must take after their mother...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> They are beautiful Harvey! Must take after their mother...


My Dad always said, "The kids get their good looks from me...because their Mother still has hers"! Great pic Harvey!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

MichelleR said:


> I'm a Gemini.


Close enough!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

MAGreen said:


> They are beautiful Harvey! Must take after their mother...


Yes - good thing! I like that line from crebel - - I'll have to remember that.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Love the photo Harvey! So cool that it was unexpected and a surprise!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have twin nieces. They are both beautiful girls in their 40s now. They are 6 ft tall, there dad is 6'9". When they were born they were 3 months premature and had to stay in the hospital for 2 1/2 months. Back then they didn't know as much about premature babies, but both were healthy. They each have 2 boys, but no twins.

On another note, my son Nathan and his wife had twins, a girl and boy, 4 years ago. They were born at 25 weeks and only lived one week. Very sad time. They now have a 2 boys age 3 years and 6 months.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice picture Harvey -now how about a current one - close up


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

What a great thread! As I stated earlier I also have a set of twin girls. My twins were born when my oldest daughter was a year and a week old. It was wonderful having 3 little ones in diapers!!! One of the exciting experiences my twin daughters had was bieng in a Disney Commercial! My girls were in a 25th anniversary Disney World commercial. It was very exciting for them and they had their 15 minutes of fame. I've included a URL to the commercial below. My twins are the "older twins" (18 at the time) at the very end with Chip and Dale.
jp


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Harvey - I've got girl-boy twins who are now 20 years old; I also have an older daughter who is 22-months older than the twins. All three are in college now.

It has been an incredibly interesting time; all 3 kids are very different. I've always felt my twins were siblings who just happened to have been born at the same time.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My bro and I are mistaken as twins. We are a year apart and ended up in the same grade...spent the first half of our school career in the same classes. Now when people ask if we are twins...we just reply with, "close enough"


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have four children.
My oldest boy was 2yrs 3mos old when the twin boys were born. Yeah three in diapers at one time - whoee!
My poor wife.  I was working 2 jobs, occasionally a third, so no help to her.
And we did not know we were having them until the delivery room.  Apparently hearts were really synchronized.  They are fraternal though, not identical. Most people have trouble telling them apart.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

jpmorgan49 said:


> What a great thread! As I stated earlier I also have a set of twin girls. My twins were born when my oldest daughter was a year and a week old. It was wonderful having 3 little ones in diapers!!! One of the exciting experiences my twin daughters had was bieng in a Disney Commercial! My girls were in a 25th anniversary Disney World commercial. It was very exciting for them and they had their 15 minutes of fame. I've included a URL to the commercial below. My twins are the "older twins" (18 at the time) at the very end with Chip and Dale.
> jp


Cute girls J.P.!


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I also have twin nieces. They'll be ten next month.


----------



## dixielogs (Dec 14, 2008)

our twins are almost 20, and their younger sister is about 18 months their junior.  They will all finish high school next month


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

JP - that commercial is adorable! What a great thing for them. It will be a memory that lasts forever.



dixielogs said:


> our twins are almost 20, and their younger sister is about 18 months their junior. They will all finish high school next month


Three graduating at the same time! WOW!!! I can hardly deal with one that age. Congratulations dixielogs!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Nice picture Harvey -now how about a current one - close up


Here's a shot from a few days ago - from our New York trip. They're usually not so serious-looking.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Very cute Harvey!  I'll have to dig up a picture of my twins all grown up....
jp


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

jpmorgan49 said:


> What a great thread! As I stated earlier I also have a set of twin girls. My twins were born when my oldest daughter was a year and a week old. It was wonderful having 3 little ones in diapers!!! One of the exciting experiences my twin daughters had was bieng in a Disney Commercial! My girls were in a 25th anniversary Disney World commercial. It was very exciting for them and they had their 15 minutes of fame. I've included a URL to the commercial below. My twins are the "older twins" (18 at the time) at the very end with Chip and Dale.
> jp


What a unique memory for them of Disney world! I embedded the video into your post.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

CegAbq said:


> Harvey - I've got girl-boy twins who are now 20 years old; I also have an older daughter who is 22-months older than the twins. All three are in college now.
> ...


You'll have to give me pointers on how to get multiple kids through college all at the same time!!


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks Harvey, I tried to do it but I couldn't figure it out.  I guess I missed the "you tube" button... It's hell to get old....
jp


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Here's a shot from a few days ago - from our New York trip. They're usually not so serious-looking.


Serious? They don't look serious to me, they look like they're using twin telepathy to plan something that's going to start any second!

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Kathy said:


> I have twin nieces. They are both beautiful girls in their 40s now. They are 6 ft tall, there dad is 6'9". When they were born they were 3 months premature and had to stay in the hospital for 2 1/2 months. Back then they didn't know as much about premature babies, but both were healthy. They each have 2 boys, but no twins.
> 
> On another note, my son Nathan and his wife had twins, a girl and boy, 4 years ago. They were born at 25 weeks and only lived one week. Very sad time. They now have a 2 boys age 3 years and 6 months.


Oh, how heartbreaking for your son.

I have read that the genetic tendency towards twins applies to fraternal twins and not to identical twins - i.e. if one of your maternal ancestors had fraternal twins, your odds of having twins are increased. But not so for identicals.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> My bro and I are mistaken as twins. We are a year apart and ended up in the same grade...spent the first half of our school career in the same classes. Now when people ask if we are twins...we just reply with, "close enough"


My two younger brothers are 51 weeks apart. My mom evidently ascribed to the theory that you can't get pregnant if you're nursing.

The other day someone referred to them as "Irish twins". I had never heard that tongue-in-cheek phrase before - applied to children born less than a year apart.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> I'm a Gemini.


LOL me too -- my mother and I were both born on 06/06


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Tippy said:


> LOL me too -- my mother and I were both born on 06/06


I hope it wasn't 06/06/66... 
jp


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

My sister has 2-year-old fraternal boy twins.  It's so funny that they look nothing alike - I bet someday they will be believed to be an older and younger brother.  The one that's actually older is a tiny little pixie boy, and the younger one is more of a little chunk of a boy.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

My twins were Maternal (Identical), with their year older big sister everyone thought they were triplets when they were young.
jp


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> My oldest boy was 2yrs 3mos old when the twin boys were born.





jpmorgan49 said:


> My twins were born when my oldest daughter was a year and a week old.


I am not a twin, but my brothers are. Even though I am the second oldest of six, I always joke that I am a 'middle child': my sister is 14 months older than me, and the twins were born the day before my first birthday.

They loved to agitate me on on their birthday by stating that they were the same age as me.

My mother belonged to a Mothers of Twins club; several of the families had more than one set of multiples. And this was many, many years ago - fertility drugs were not common like today. (No offense to anyone here, but back then, we kids joked about being from 'good Catholic families'.)

Occasional babysitting for identical twins can be quite challenging - especially when they are active young boys. I was never sure which one was which.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

My brothers have mentioned that a time or two - 6/6/66!  Harvey, your twins are beautiful and I love the photos you share with us.  I am also very touched by all the twins on the board.  It simply amazes me.  Being a twin has to be an amazing experience.

As an aside, my grandfather was a twin.  The babies were born in the 1800s in a blizzard no less.  The babies were so small they wrapped them up and put them in a box about the size of a shoe box and put them on the stove to keep them warm.  The Nebraska frontier version of an incubator.  The older twin did not make it.  My grandfather lived to a ripe old age.  There have been no more twins in our family since then.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

lynninva said:


> I am not a twin, but my brothers are. Even though I am the second oldest of six, I always joke that I am a 'middle child': my sister is 14 months older
> ...
> Occasional babysitting for identical twins can be quite challenging - especially when they are active young boys. I was never sure which one was which.
> ...


Oh man, I think the difference between twin boys and twin girls is extreme. Our girls have always been so quiet, and when we visit friends with boys... yikes! I don't think we have what it takes to raise boys!!


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I have twins that are 12, a 4 year old and a 3 year old. All boys! Hunter, Tyler, Lawson and Sawyer










My sister has 2 week old twin boys. 
My Cousin has twin boys also. I think they are 7 or 8.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Beautiful family.  Congrats.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> My two younger brothers are 51 weeks apart. My mom evidently ascribed to the theory that you can't get pregnant if you're nursing.
> 
> The other day someone referred to them as "Irish twins". I had never heard that tongue-in-cheek phrase before - applied to children born less than a year apart.


My brother-in-law has sibs that are "Irish twins." They were born in the same *year*: one born in January and the other in November. I can't imagine what that must have been like for their mom!

L


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Leslie said:


> My brother-in-law has sibs that are "Irish twins." They were born in the same *year*: one born in January and the other in November. I can't imagine what that must have been like for their mom!
> 
> L


My mother told my sister they should get a TV


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Great kids, Harvey!

Twins are terrific. The best I could do was create fictional twins. Does that count?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Oh, how heartbreaking for your son.
> 
> I have read that the genetic tendency towards twins applies to fraternal twins and not to identical twins - i.e. if one of your maternal ancestors had fraternal twins, your odds of having twins are increased. But not so for identicals.


There are faternal twins born every year in my ex-husband's family. Both his Mother and Father have twins in every generation. I was expecting my daughterto have twins because I had heard that it is passed to the females. Their twin cousins did not have twins. I was surprised when it was my son that had twins. His wife did not have a history of twins in her family. I don't know if they will have any other children, but have talked about it. It will be interesting to see if they have twins the next time. Nathan is terrified of having another twin pregnancy, because of their loss.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Reyn said:


> I have twins that are 12, a 4 year old and a 3 year old. All boys! Hunter, Tyler, Lawson and Sawyer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So cute. What a beautiful family.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Here's a shot from a few days ago - from our New York trip. They're usually not so serious-looking.


Beautiful girls. I would love to have a couple of granddaughters. I did finally get one last year and she is the princess with her 2 brothers and 6 boy cousins.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Reyn said:


> I have twins that are 12, a 4 year old and a 3 year old. All boys! Hunter, Tyler, Lawson and Sawyer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a beautful family Reyn, the boys are so handsome!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Reyn said:


> I have twins that are 12, a 4 year old and a 3 year old. All boys! Hunter, Tyler, Lawson and Sawyer


You have a great-looking family. My wife would like that picture; her mother always wanted her family to wear white shirts. Now we have a tradition that on the 2nd of each month, we all wear white shirts. It's one of my wife's ways of remembering her mom.

I like the names of your boys, too - all family last names?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

BrassMan said:


> Great kids, Harvey!
> 
> Twins are terrific. The best I could do was create fictional twins. Does that count?


You wrote the Bobbsey twins?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I have identical twin cousins on my mother's side of the family (boys, age 52).  One of my cousins on my father's side of the family has twin grandchildren (boy and girl).  They will be three the end of this month. 

Tough times, having three in diapers at the same time.  My girls were five years apart, so I didn't have that problem.  But then, I didn't have the joy of double-trouble, either.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for commenting on my boys.  They sure keep us busy.  I guess I was hung up on the last names for first names thing.  I am still partial to last names anyway. They all go by their middle name (wish I hadn't done that sometimes).  The first names are all family names except Landon.  Sawyer is the family part of his name.  

Daniel Hunter
Marcus Tyler
John Lawson 
Landon Sawyer 

I had a couple of really great girls names but we never got to use them!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I have twins boys that will be 12 in a couple of weeks. They are fraternal twins but people still have a hard time telling them apart. They absolutely hate that, but we tell them to have fun with it! They have always been 100% boys and on the go all of the time! I also have a son who is 15 and a daughter that's 17 so it's been a busy house. 

I have a twin brother and sister. Neither one of them ever had twins themselves, but somehow I did. Kind of funny how that works out.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for the updated picture Harvey!  Now if some of you others would be so kind ?  I never had children and love to look at others pictures.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Kathy said:


> There are faternal twins born every year in my ex-husband's family. Both his Mother and Father have twins in every generation. I was expecting my daughterto have twins because I had heard that it is passed to the females. Their twin cousins did not have twins. I was surprised when it was my son that had twins. His wife did not have a history of twins in her family. I don't know if they will have any other children, but have talked about it. It will be interesting to see if they have twins the next time. Nathan is terrified of having another twin pregnancy, because of their loss.


My wife's father had twin brothers.
Her maternal grandmother married a twin and then married his brother when the first died.
And there were twins on my mother's side of the family too.
But of course nobody mentioned much about these things until we had twins.


----------



## 12bcamping (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm an identical twin.  To any other multiples or their parents, I would highly recommend Twins Days in Twinsburg, OH the first weekend in August every year.  It is a blast.  Even being a twin myself, I still ended up elbowing my sister and saying, "Look at THAT!  Can you believe how much alike they look?" over and over again!!


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

These are such nice pictures, and great looking kids. Was Sawyer named that after the Lost show (my favorite TV show)? 
Kdawna


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

kdawna said:


> Was Sawyer named that after the Lost show (my favorite TV show)?


NO it was just bad timing. I didn't watch Lost. While we were in the hosp. my SIL says "oh yeah, the main character's name is Sawyer." I thought, GREAT!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

No twins, although my doctor thought my first pregnancy was twins because I got so big so quickly, but it was only one 9lb boy and weighed less than 100 pounds when I got pregnant so every thing showed quickly! It was also before ultrasounds.

Our daughter, Jen, used to have an imaginary twin sister named Jennifer who was a year younger than her    When asked why she wasn't the same age, Jen would say so I can boss her around!    Jen had an older brother!! 

Love seeing the pics of the twins BTW!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I wonder if there's any triplet here?    My daughter's friend is the triplet and they look very alike.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I like this "twins" shot of my girls. Tomorrow's their last day of school... they are happy about that!


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

That's so cute. It's like a book cover or something. Reminds me of myself and my sister.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Here's a shot from a few days ago - from our New York trip. They're usually not so serious-looking.


To me the story behind this picture reads: restaurant evening.. Plates being served. fancy smancy food. girls thinking " seriously, you really want us to eat THAT!! yeah right"
I'm probably way off, but that's what the picture tells me. they are beautiful.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My twin nieces (about 4-1/2 now if my memory is correct):










They're cute, and they know it. 

My mother's father had an identical twin, my father's oldest sister had identical twin sons, my father's brother had fraternal twins (son and daughter) and one of his sons had identical twin girls, and my sister-in-law has fraternal twin half-brothers, so I guess the odds were pretty high their first children would be twins.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

bookfiend said:


> To me the story behind this picture reads: restaurant evening.. Plates being served. fancy smancy food. girls thinking " seriously, you really want us to eat THAT!! yeah right"
> I'm probably way off, but that's what the picture tells me. they are beautiful.


You sound like someone who has been there! That theory would definitely fit our girls. They are seriously picky eaters.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

NogDog said:


> My twin nieces (about 4-1/2 now if my memory is correct):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lot of twins!


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

I spent most of my childhood at the table   "your not getting up until you clean that plate"


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a twin brother (fertility drugs) my parents wanted a boy, they already had 2 girls. At the age of 6 they got divorced, and my sisters were aloud to choose which parent to stay with, I thought this extended to me as well. So one day I finally sucked it up and boldly told my father I was staying with him. Unfortunately his response was " You cant, your brother has to go with your mom (he has diabetes and they figured he'd be better with my mom who is a nurse) and we cant split up the twins. So you have to go where he goes." At 6 that just said to me that my brother was the reason I had to leave my home, my friends, my life, etc... From that point on he was the bane of my existence. I HATED him, and resented him, fought with him, and every thing wrong in my life was his fault. Poor kid, he was always sensitive, and never understood what the heck happend to turn his best playmate against him. It was at least 20 yrs later before I figured out where all of the resentment actually came from, It wasn't his fault, it was just bad wording to a small child. So, I always tell the parents of twins, treat them as the individuals that they are.

On a happier note, 4 years ago I fell in love with my Hubby, who happens to have a twin sister... (they got along though)


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

My mother-in-law was an identical twin.  She and her sister would show up to parties wearing the same dress - not planned - they just had the same taste in clothing!


----------

